# Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See​*
In Bayern gibt es ja das Abknüppelgebot für alle nicht explizit geschonten Fische. 

Zurücksetzen ist das also etwas, was in der Öffentlichkeit zu Schwierigkeiten führen kann.

Interessant, wie hier im Bericht zum kleinen Stör aus dem Satzdorfer See nicht zurückgesetzt wird, sondern der Fisch "entkommt":
http://www.idowa.de/inhalt.cham-fre...see.75401285-230f-4038-bb60-cadb9a4c1d53.html



> _Das Tier von etwas über einem halben Meter Länge hatte aber Glück im Unglück, denn es konnte den Anglern wieder in die Freiheit entkommen._





> _Dabei haben Störe laut Internet weder spitze Flossen, noch schwimmen sie besonders schnell, was auch das glitschige Tier am Satzdorfer See unter Beweis stellte. *Immerhin war es schnell genug, um den Anglern auszubüchsen.*_



Was meint ihr?

So geschehen oder innovative Beschreibung eines Vorganges, den man so nicht in der bayerischen Öffentlichkeit sehen will??

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

PS: Die Überschrift der Jungs von IDOWA find ich aber so oder so geil!


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Hi!
Definitiv genau so geschehen!
Man kann doch nicht ernsthaft annehmen, dass sich ein Angler dem Gesetzgeber wiedersetzt..|bigeyes.
Schon garnicht in Bayern - nur gesetzestreue Menschen da unten..:vik: .
Petri


----------



## Welpi (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Naja, das Bild mit der vorbildlich gewässerten Abhakmatte die zudem meterweit vom Wasser weg ist, ist da jetzt nicht so hilfreich.... 
Da brauchts schon einfach gestrickte Zeitgenossen, um denen die Fluchtstory abzunehmen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Definitiv genau so geschehen!
> Man kann doch nicht ernsthaft annehmen, dass sich ein Angler dem Gesetzgeber wiedersetzt..|bigeyes.
> Schon garnicht in Bayern - nur gesetzestreue Menschen da unten..:vik: .
> Petri


Davon ging ich aus...
:g:g:g:g


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Hallo,

in dem Artikel von idowa ist ein entscheidender Fehler. Ob der Stör geschützt ist oder nicht hat mit "stehendem Gewässer" nichts zu tun. Das Kriterium hier ist, ob das Gewässer ablassbar ist oder nicht. Ist es ablassbar, dann ist er nicht geschützt; ist es nicht ablassbar, ist er ganzjährig geschützt. Ich kenne den Satzdorfer See nur vom Hörensagen, aber ich nehme mal an, er ist nicht ablassbar, dann ists auch nichts mit dem Stör.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*



> Ob der Stör geschützt ist oder nicht hat mit "stehendem Gewässer" nichts zu tun.


Sehr gut erkannt. 
Das Fischereirecht in Bayern unterscheidet nach "offenen" und "geschlossenen" Gewässern. Das hat aber NICHTS mit stehenden und fließenden Gewässern zu tun.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Die Argumentation ist ja nicht ganz neu, also dass mit dem Ausbüxen des schleimigen Scheixxerchens. Bleibt aber möglicherweise eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, denn offenbar hat der Angler den Haken entfernt, bevor er den Fisch betäubt und getötet hat!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

ich weiss nicht, ob das in Bayern ne OWI ist. 
Möglich wärs, müsste man nachgucken


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Der Stör ist in Bayern ganzjährig geschont.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Tja ... da sind einige wohl etwas verSTÖRT

Die redaktionellen Leistungen sind ja verbandswürdig


----------



## kati48268 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ... denn offenbar hat der Angler den Haken entfernt, bevor er den Fisch betäubt und getötet hat!


Oftmals löst sich der Haken ja beim Keschern von selbst. 
Aber ausgerechnet bei den Staubsaugern... |rolleyes



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS: Die Überschrift der Jungs von IDOWA find ich aber so oder so geil!


Für ein normales Medium ist das gut.
In Anglermedien kann ich die Wortspiele beim Stör nicht mehr sehen.


Halber Meter... das wär ja auch Kindermord gewesen!


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*



> Halber Meter... das wär ja auch Kindermord gewesen!



Wenn der Fisch einen halben Meter hat - dann fresse ich zwei Besen. 

Schaut euch das Bild nochmal an, meiner Meinung nach hat der Fisch deutlich die Metergrenze geknackt 

Fällt mir gerade auf: Auch etwas kurios - dass man die Größe eines Fisches mal in die andere Richtung bezweifelt :q 

Durchweg verSTÖRend :q


----------



## kati48268 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Ok. So'ne Standard-Abhakmatte hat rund 70cm in der Breite, hab ich grad mal geguckt.
Er hängt vorn etwas und hinten deutlich drüber.
Da hat ein Angler tatsächlich mal _*unter*_trieben... :m


----------



## Sneep (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Hallo,
in Bayern hat nicht der Stör eine ganzjährige Schonzeit, sondern *eine *Störart und zwar Acipenser sturio, der Europäische Stör.
Arten wie der Sibirische Stör haben keinerlei Schutzstatus.
Was in der Zukunft einigen Sturios das Leben kosten könnte.

sneep


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in Bayern hat nicht der Stör eine ganzjährige Schonzeit, sondern *eine *Störart und zwar Acipenser sturio, der Europäische Stör.
> Arten wie der Sibirische Stör haben keinerlei Schutzstatus.
> Was in der Zukunft einigen Sturios das Leben kosten könnte.
> ...



Hallo,

aber der Sibirische Stör darf (in Bayern) nicht ausgesetzt werden. Zumindest nicht in Gewässern, welche der Hegepflicht unterliegen.
Nur der Europäische Stör und der Sterlet; bringt aber nichts, da beide nicht gefangen/entnommen werden dürfen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Der Satzdorfer See, ist in unmittelbarer nähe (wenige Meter) neben dem Regen.
Bei Hochwasser.....,  
Vor einigen Jahren,.. Oberpfalz, Niederbayern.... Stör / Sterlet Programm.

Hier wäre interessant gewesen, ob der Stör eine Markierung hatte, Farb, Pin, Tack?

Könnte die freilebende Population davon profitieren.  

Der Regen gehört zum Flusssystem der Donau, dort sind /waren viele Störarten heimisch, ....... 

Ist das nicht ein Glattdick?


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Der Fisch im Zeitungsartikel ist ein sibirischer Stör.
Leider haben diese fremden Störe das Zeug zum Sargnagel für unsere heimischen Störarten. 
Alle Störe können sich kreuzen, es gibt aber zwei Gruppen innerhalb der Gattung. Die eine Gruppe produziert fruchtbare Hybriden, die anderen sind nahezu oder komplett steril.
Paart sich eine heimische Art mit einem eingeführten Stör, gefährdet das entweder die genetische Eigenständigkeit der Art oder es verschwendet Laich und Energie an nutzlose Eunuchen. In beiden Fällen ist das ziemlich fatal für den Arterhalt.


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Oooooo  #6


Ob da dem Angelverein mit dem Besatz, an so einem Überschwemmungssee ein Versehen passiert ist.|kopfkrat

Die bewirtschaften den Regen doch auch - oder!:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Der See wird nicht von einem Verein bewirtschaftet meines Wissens.
Gehört der Familie Rädlinger, die da einen Herrn Althammer für die Bewirtschaftung hat, von Angeln bis zu was weiss ich alles:
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ungen-am-satzdorfer-see-22798-art1360705.html


----------



## fishhawk (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Hallo,



> Leider haben diese fremden Störe das Zeug zum Sargnagel für unsere heimischen Störarten



Da magst du ja im Grundsatz recht haben, aber wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass wieder Störe aus dem Schwarzen Meer bis in die bayerische Donau und ihre Nebenflüsse aufsteigen?

Oder Atlantische Störe in den bayerischen Main?


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da magst du ja im Grundsatz recht haben, aber wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass wieder Störe aus dem Schwarzen Meer bis in die bayerische Donau und ihre Nebenflüsse aufsteigen?
> 
> Oder Atlantische Störe in den bayerischen Main?



Sehr unwahrscheinlich. Der Sterlet ist aber ein Süßwasserfisch, der vom Wanderverhalten eher einer Barbe entspricht. Die art hat in der Donau am ehesten eine Chance.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Hallo,

in der Donau bei Passau soll es ja noch einen Sterletbestand geben.

Ganzjähriger Schutz und Besatzverbot für Fremdstöre in Fließgewässer macht da m.E. schon Sinn.


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Vor ein paar Jahren hat es in der Oberpfalz und Niederbayern eine Besatz gegeben. Da gehörte der Regen auch dazu.
Ob nur Sterlet oder auch Stör?

*Glattdick* (_Acipenser  	nudiventris_): Ein seltener und interessanter Stör der auch  	Süßwasserpopulationen (in Ural und Donau) bildet, die nicht ins Meer  	wandern. Wiedereinbürgerungsprojekte.
*Sterlet* (_Acipenser ruthenus_):      Derzeit laufen aber auch einige Aufbau- bzw. Erhaltungsprojekte (z.B.: WWF Austria) in der     Donau.


Weitere Infos.
https://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/forellenteichwirtschaft/067497/index.php


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

http://blog.viadonau.org/blog/donau...e-und-schutz-der-einstigen-koenige-der-donau/


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

jetze bin ich völlig verstört, watn buhei, sorry, bustör...

geht doch um innovatives zurücksetzen #6


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Kann schon sein, dass der Stör von selbst ins Wasser zurück gefunden hat. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8ViuctEgAA

Springen können sie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

sche..........

Was schätzte, wie groß?


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

Schwer zu sagen, 1,5m?
Den Satz von der Abhakmatte kann ich mir schon vorstellen.
(Glaub aber eher, zwei Hände haben nachgeholfen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*

1,50 hätt ich auch locker geschätzt


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in der Donau bei Passau soll es ja noch einen Sterletbestand geben.
> 
> Ganzjähriger Schutz und Besatzverbot für Fremdstöre in Fließgewässer macht da m.E. schon Sinn.



Natürlich macht das Sinn, und nicht nur an Fließgewässern.

Selbst Zuchtteiche haben Zu- und Ablaufgräben - auch da sollte man sich Arg überlegen was man macht. Bei Starkregen oder Schneeschmelze geht schon mal was über.
Also erst recht bei einem See, der im Hochwassergebiet ist.

Siebierisch - rechnete der jetz schon mit der Eiszeit:q


----------



## Sneep (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Free at last! Verstörter Stör entkam Anglern am Satzdorfer See*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo, 
das ist extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass sich ein atlantischer Stör  (A.  oxyrhynchus) aus seinem Verbreitungsgebiet , der Ostsee oder der amerikanischen Ostküste in den Main verirrt.

Dann doch eher A. sturio) der europäische Stör.
Der war da mal heimisch.

Beim Sibierier (A. baerii) in freier Natur muss man als erstes von einem "entsorgten" Haustier aus einem Gartenteich ausgehen. Spätestens wenn der kleine Liebling sich im Teich nicht mehr drehen kann, muss er weg.
Solche Fische haben oft verkürzte Kiemendeckel, oft ein Zeichen für zu schnelles Wachstum oder Calciummangel im Futter. Dann kommt das Skelettwachstum nicht mit.

sneep


----------

